# How do i keep it like this?



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

Just bought a very clean integra with a detailed engine bay.

i was wondering if anybody had any ideas on how to maintain the condition?

i've had 2 ideas, first is to keep it clean by wiping it down with cloths sprayed with apc or maybe something a bit stronger. the other is to use my suds blaster to spray some mild detergent on to the engine then rinse with water and dry.

Obviously i know not to drench everything but i thought it might be good way of applying some detergent.

i am determined to keep it looking this way even if it means just using good old fashioned elbow grease!

also can anybody recommend and products to use.

heres a pic of what it looks like now!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

very nice:thumb: best addvise would be this, do all the under bonnet paint work in a polish then sealant maybe a few coats to stop all the cr4p sticking to the paint, do not use any dressings as (imo) they hold the dirt, then keep on top of it ie every few days if you can just give it a wipe around with some detail spray, this should keep you good then if you need to (probly after winter) give it a proper clean ie detergent brush rise then wipe over and polish/seal


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

WD40... just spray and wipe off


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice....looks mint! Regular quick cleans like the above people mention is the route I'd take:thumb:


----------



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

Cheers guys thanks for the advice.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

WD40 is NOT great for the engine bay as its silicone based and dirts sticks to it. IMHO you need to use and APC or AG Machine cleaner on the engine, rinse off them use AG Vinyl & Rubber care (now called Instant Tire Dressing I think) and spray liberally all over a warm engine. Shut the bonnet and continue to run the engine until it has all set. Open bonnet and stand back and admire! Alternatively the 303 Aerospace dressing is supposed to be good too.

HTH.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Agreed WD40 is terrible... dust clings to it badly.

I use either Megs Hyper dressing or Aerospace 303 for dressing and leave it on for 10 mins before rubbing it in ... then its just a case of polishing up any metal parts. 

You can polish and wax the paintwork as normal.


----------



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

cheers guys.

wasn't going to use wd! looks OK for about 5 mins until all the crap sticks to it!

i'm finding it quite easy at the moment even in this weather!

gonna get some 303 i think everybody seems to rate it.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> use AG Vinyl & Rubber care (now called Instant Tire Dressing I think)


No, they're two different existing products (though you could mistake
one for the other in a 'Pepsi' challenge!)
Detailed engine bays are lovely, but their greatest enemy is driving 
in the rain...


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

WD-40 does not contain silicone,but both the AG products mentioned(Instant tire dressing and Vinyl and rubber care) do.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Sonus Trim & Motorkote works a treat. Like a acrylic wax for you engine bay.


----------



## waxandshine (Jul 1, 2007)

are power washers a no no?


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

I just used virosol to clean my impreza ,silicone or wd40 spray on straight after ,use autoglym vinly / rubber for the blacks ,that what i use ( take a look at my pitures of mine mate ) hope this helps ,best regrads dirk


----------

